# Visionner ses photos à distance



## Graffa (8 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis un récent utilisateur de l'ipad (3) et je suis assez fan du tout à distance. Du moins sur mon réseau. L'idée est d'avoir tout de stocké sur mon Mac Boon et DDE et de consulter tout ça depuis mon iPad.

J'ai acheté et plusieurs applications utiles pour la vidéo, la musique, le contrôle à distance, le partage de fichiers... Mais voilà pour ce qui est des photos ce n'est pas si simple.

Je cherche à visionner mes photos (iPhoto et/ou Aperture et/ou fichier) qui seraient stoquees sur mon DDE ou mon Mac. J'ai parcouru le forum, d'autres sites mais ne sont proposés que des applications retirées, très mal nottées ou d'autres bricolages foireux. 

Auriez vous une solution fiable pour que, vis mon wifi je puisse connecter mes outils et accéder à mes photos ou bibliothèques d'image?

Merci. Cheers,


----------



## sparo (8 Avril 2012)

Activer le partage à domicile dans iphoto et itunes ????
Perso je fais comme cela mais l'inconvénient c'est que cela ne fonctionne que en réseau local


----------



## Graffa (8 Avril 2012)

Merci sparo,

J'ai activé le partage sur iPhoto et itune sur mon Mac Book. Dois je disposer de iPhoto sur mon iPad pour pouvoir voir les images partagées? Comment procèdes-tu après?

Je ne vois pas vraiment le lien entre le partage iTune et iPhoto d'ailleurs mais j'ai tout activé pour être sur.

J'ai conscience que ce système marche entre deux ordinateur et j'espère que le fait d'avoir iPhoto iPad me permette de faire de même. Tu procèdes ainsi?

Cheers et merci


----------



## Graffa (8 Avril 2012)

J'ai bien lu les coms de l'application iPhoto pour iPad et le verdicrte tombe, elle ne prend pas (pas encore?) les albums partagés depuis notre ordinateur Mac. Ce n'est donc pas ce que je recherche. Quelqu'un a t il trouvé son bonheur ?
Merci


----------



## sparo (8 Avril 2012)

iPhoto sur ipad a une utilité => si tu n'as pas de mac/pc et que tu veux te servir de l'ipad pour stocker ta bibliothèque de photo (c'est bien pour cela que ça a le meme nom que l'appli sur le mac)

Tu actives le partage a domicile sur iTunes et iphoto sur le mac, tu fais de même sur ton ipad/iphone/apple TV ou itunes sur des autres pc/mac. Et tu a directement accès a tout les photos/vidéos/musiques directement sur l'ipad avec les playlists, les événements, les même trie  ...... Je fais ça depuis longtemps nul besoin d'iPhoto pour cela


----------



## Graffa (9 Avril 2012)

Hi,

J'ai activé dans mon iPad le partage à domicile (réglages/musique et réglages/vidéo). J'accède effectivement à la musique stoquee sur mon Mac ainsi qu'aux vidéos d'iTunes. 

Je ne trouve cependant pas ma bibliothèque iPhoto de mon ordinateur sur mon iPad. Dois je paramétrer quelque chose de plus ou y a t il simplement qqc qui m'échappe? 

Je n'ai pas trouvé d'aide satisfaisante sur Le support d'Apple. 
Merci


----------



## sparo (9 Avril 2012)

Effectivement ..... Autant pour moi ça marche pas en fait c'est parce que je synchronise les photos automatiquement sur mes idevices via itunes.....
Cette solution me plait car je peut regarder mes photos quand je suis pas à la maison ... par contre sur l'apple TV cela fonctionne très bien pour les photos !!!


----------



## Graffa (9 Avril 2012)

Merci d'avoir verrifié et merci piur tes informations. 

Si tu as, comme moi plus de 60go de photos (j'ai un iPad 3 32go),  est ce que tu peux alors importer une version ligot de tes photos et albums?

Évidemment on peut, j'imagine sélectionner les albums à synchroniser avec iTune, mais toute fois une version ligot serait plus adapté à mes besoins (mes photos sont lourdes à la base car en grande qualité) et faciliterai l'affichage (en temps de chargement, pas en qualité).

Merci sparo


----------



## sparo (9 Avril 2012)

Malheureusement ou heureusement selon les cas itunes dégrade la résolution et la qualité des photos lors de l'import de la bibliothèque.
Du coup elle prend relativement peu de place à peu près 1Go pour 8000 photos.
Cela me suffit d'autant plus que tu peux lui dire que de synchroniser que les événements des x derniers mois.


----------



## Graffa (9 Avril 2012)

Sparo,you are the man! Merci pour ton aide. Je vais me pencher sur le cas. J'espère ue iPhoto pour iPad intégrera cette fonction de visionnage dans le futur!
Cheers


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (9 Avril 2012)

La solution la plus simple: héberger ses images sur un serveur FTP (ou un site internet) pour la consultation....


----------



## rammstein (1 Mai 2012)

Salut à tous,

Après avoir longuement regarde sur internet il semble qu'il y ait des apps iPad qui le fasse : photograb (introuvable sur apps store), Ezshare,....

Mais aucune m'a vraiment convaincu. Est ce que vous auriez d'autres propositions d'apps qui permettraient d'accéder au bibliothèque partage d'iphoto de mon Mac sur mon iPad?

Merci.


----------



## cowpilot (3 Mai 2012)

Je ne sais pas si la réponse va te convenir, mais bon... J'ai investi dans un nas synology qui à ses propres appli gratuites: diskstation (gestion des fichiers du nas et en local!), audio station (genre iTunes sper propre, pour écouter en streaming ) et photo station...
Seule contrainte, ça ne marche qu'en VPN mais tu as une appli VPN server gratuite. Honnêtement synology est tellement simple, propre et intuitif que ça aurait pu avoir été pense par steve jobs lui même .
Un dernier avantage: il gère nativement time machine comme une capsule...

Après c'est pas iPhoto mais, bon c'est très bien et propre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h22 ----------

Précision: le VPN c'est quand tu es en dehors de ton réseau local bien sur ...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Mai 2012)

quasiment tout les fabricants de NAS moderne proposent ces outils (WD, synology, et consorts...).

Quelque soit le NAS récent, tu dois pouvoir y accéder depuis IOS via une application dédiée (et le plus souvent gratuite...).


----------



## cowpilot (4 Mai 2012)

tout à fait... je suis dans ce métier là, et j'ai pas mal étudié le sujet avec des ingé. Et franchement au niveau interface, les 2 marques qui ressortent sont QNAP et SYNO. Chacune des 2 ayant leurs atouts.
Enfin bref c'est la solution que j'ai trouvé , en répponse à GRAFFA mais je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment ce qu'il recherche...


----------



## davidcaro2 (9 Mai 2012)

Je sais pas si ça correspond bien à ce que tu cherche mais moi j utilise le couple servetome/streamtome.

Servetome s installe sur le Mac et est gratuit. Streamtome s installe sur l ibidule (2,39 euros il me semble)


Ça permet de lire sur l iPad en wifi toute la bibliothèque iTunes (musique et films) mais aussi il accède aussi à la bibliothèque iPhoto. De plus il permet d envoyer tout ça de l' iPad vers  l ATV (AirPlay).


Bref, plutôt pas mal quand on est à a la maison, pouvoir accéder à ses médias sans les stocker dans l iPad.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (14 Mai 2012)

davidcaro2 a dit:


> Ça permet de lire sur l iPad en wifi toute la bibliothèque iTunes (musique et films) mais aussi il accède aussi à la bibliothèque iPhoto. De plus il permet d envoyer tout ça de l' iPad vers  l ATV (AirPlay).



L'ipad le fait déjà via les applications natives: c'est le partage de la bibliothèque... pourquoi installer une application supplémentaire pour ça?

De plus, le monsieur cherche à le faire ordinateur éteint il me semble non?


----------



## RodTheRod (10 Juin 2012)

@Moumou : l'iPad 2 ne propose pas le partage à domicile de la bibliothèque d'iPhoto, ce que "le monsieur" souhaite. Je suppose que cette fonctionnalité arrivera un jour (iOS 6 demain ?).


----------

